# Remember that postage goes up this weekend!



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Just a reminder that U.S. Postal Service charges go up this weekend.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks PG.

That just occured to me yesterday - right after I listed a bird bath de-icer on E-bay.... I suppose I'm going to eat a little on that one...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Priority Mail (1 lb.) and Flat Rate Envelope From: $3.85 To: $4.05

Priority Mail Flat Rate Box From: $7.70 To: $8.10

The killer is when you get to 2lbs or more. As before there are different rates to different zone, but the spread for 2 lbs is $4.20 - $6.05

Still great service for the rates charged.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I got a package today in a small box and the postage for sending was $3.80. I thought all boxes were more expensive than envelopes? Are there certain sizes of boxes that are different prices?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The post offices here charge the same rate for PM boxes or envelopes.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Are these changes permanent?


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Still great service for the rates charged.


I'll second that.
I've had only the best experience with USPS Priority. It's ALWAYS arrived within three days, usually two. On one occasion someone on the other side of the state sent me something and it arrived the next day.

I ordered something just recently and it was shipped on the 28th by FedEx. I paid almost as much in shipping as the product. It didn't arrive until the 5th. I know it was the holidays, but still, seemed to take a looooooooooooong time. In fact, it should have arrived on the 4th but: "Delivery Exception. No attempt made. Scheduled for delivery next business day". What the?!

Anyway.. USPS gets my thumbs up, even at the increased prices.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> Are these changes permanent?


Yes, I suspect until they go up again


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I could have sworn that I shipped a box priority once and the shipping was 7+... I'd much rather send plants out in a box versus the envelopes...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Pseud said:


> I'll second that.
> I've had only the best experience with USPS Priority. It's ALWAYS arrived within three days, usually two. On one occasion someone on the other side of the state sent me something and it arrived the next day.
> 
> I ordered something just recently and it was shipped on the 28th by FedEx. I paid almost as much in shipping as the product. It didn't arrive until the 5th. I know it was the holidays, but still, seemed to take a looooooooooooong time. In fact, it should have arrived on the 4th but: "Delivery Exception. No attempt made. Scheduled for delivery next business day". What the?!
> ...


Wow, we must live on different plannets.... I've had more horrible service from USPS than all of the other carriers combined....


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

You get what you pay for...USPS left my package on the street  Was deliver by my neighbor. I still use them anyday because thats how shipping should cost, not as much as the item itself.


----------

